# New app blows 5 star smoke



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The new app lists your 5 star comments in a pull up menu. 
Geez I am feeling wonderful about driving for Uber.... 

Wait, I forgot the two *holes and the water bottle thing yesterday. 
Never mind.


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

What version number is your app??? Mine updated yesterday on android and it is 3.58 now


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> What version number is your app??? Mine updated yesterday on android and it is 3.58 now


v3.59.1


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

version number doesnt matter. you can be on the latest version and still not have the new redesigned app. Apparantly there's a switch that uber can turn on remotely


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> version number doesnt matter. you can be on the latest version and still not have the new redesigned app. Apparantly there's a switch that uber can turn on remotely


I believe they are turning it on by city.

It is still a work in progress, so don't get excited. 
Today I made $190. The new app shows $0.00.

It is not working correctly yet. It freezes and crashes your maps program. You have to go to Task Mgr and shut down everything, and restart Fuber.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> The new app lists your 5 star comments in a pull up menu.
> Geez I am feeling wonderful about driving for Uber....
> 
> .


Also, are you able to see negative comments?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I believe they are turning it on by city.
> 
> It is still a work in progress, so don't get excited.
> Today I made $190. The new app shows $0.00.
> ...


My map program was also freezing and not keeping up with the trip, all day. In addition the, passenger star ratings kept re appearing even after I rated them. Very frustrating !


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> In addition the, passenger star ratings kept re appearing even after I rated them. Very frustrating !


That was happening to me all Satuday. Had to rate pax twice just to get back online.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Apparantly there's a switch that uber can turn on remotely


Yes I agree. I saw a different version of the app for a couple minutes on Saturday. When I logged out & back in, it reverted back. I'm sure they have a switch at the hive.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

i have the new version..
I dont know where any positive comments are lol..
It does show me one negative comment .. and that was from a customer saying I took too long to get there.. hahhahah.. sorry.. dude I cannot turn right from the left hand turn lane I was sitting in when I got your ping.. and I had to go around one extra block lol..
pax are so stupid sometimes.. there are these things called traffic laws and traffic that affect how fast we get to you..

so where are the positive statements located.. hahahaha


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

mystysue said:


> i have the new version..
> I dont know where any positive comments are lol..
> It does show me one negative comment .. and that was from a customer saying I took too long to get there.. hahhahah.. sorry.. dude I cannot turn right from the left hand turn lane I was sitting in when I got your ping.. and I had to go around one extra block lol..
> pax are so stupid sometimes.. there are these things called traffic laws and traffic that affect how fast we get to you..
> ...


lol may mean you dont have any
but damn, complaining you took too long? smh, pax are wild


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have the new app.

Once again no complaints about traffic violations


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

This is the first thing I see when I turn on the app. Where it says welcome William I can slide it up and get more content like learning about surge and how it works referring people.

Under the rating you get a bar chart that compares you to the top drivers based on the last 500 trip. You also get a few comments about a few of your last 500 trips.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Waybill is accessible again, after completing trip. My android Partner App updated sometime yesterday to v3.59.1.


----------



## SDlyftanduber (Oct 6, 2015)

New app seems to be available by cities. As I drove home to San Diego from Las Vegas the old app was up and as soon as I hit San Diego County it switched to the new app.


----------

